# I'm very confused.



## Xath (Jun 6, 2006)

So...I've always looked at threads from oldest to newest.  But for the past few days, there's been a sort of "threaded" chart at the top of all of the threads, and I'm not seeing any of the new posts.  Some of them are just missing, or it'll stop at post 16, or something.  Some are also out of order.  I checked my personal preferences, and they're still set to just view the threads in chronological order.  So I have no idea what's up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Adjust your Display Mode. Should be on 'Linear'.


----------



## Xath (Jun 7, 2006)

It is on linear.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 7, 2006)

Odd' that's what one of the other modes looks like.

Is it worth trying to reset it?


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 7, 2006)

Also wouldn't hurt to ask what "style" you use (forum default, stealth)?


----------



## Xath (Jun 8, 2006)

I just use default.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 8, 2006)

Weird.

Have you tried logging out and manually removing your EN World cookies?


----------



## hong (Jun 8, 2006)

Bad browser! No cookies for you!


----------



## Xath (Jun 9, 2006)

So...It's fixed now.  But that was a wierd few days.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Did the cookies fix it, or was it just kind of random?


----------



## Xath (Jun 9, 2006)

It was just kind of random.


----------

